# Having a hard time sourcing a CO2 Regulator



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Any help would be appreciated sourcing a Co2 Reg/solenoid and needle valve. I live in north durham.

TIA


----------



## exv152 (Dec 1, 2012)

I bought a dual stage concoa regulator 312 series for $80 on ebay. You'd be surprised what you can get if you bid low. Then you can piece together the other parts as you go.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll be selling a Victor high purity gas co2 regulator with stainless steel diaphragm & cga 320 connection on thursday when I'm back in town, if you're interested shoot me a PM


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

PM sent, TorontoPlantMan.

Anyone have any experience with:http://aquatek-california.com/co2-regulator-solenoid/#r-76-1

Aquatek r761?

I read that the needle valve isn't the best, but as long as it stays where I put it, once I find the sweet spot, I'm OK with that. The price is right..


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I've heard both bad and good reviews about the Aquatek; it may be in your best interest to do the necessary research before making a decision.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

fyns said:


> Any help would be appreciated sourcing a Co2 Reg/solenoid and needle valve. I live in north durham.
> 
> TIA


There use to be a thread on the planted tank that was a real good source for parts on ebay to help folks like yourself track pcs down, unfortunately the posting of e bay links was against forum policy & it got shut down, toy may still be able to fund it.
However the active members has started one on Aquatic plant central that may prove a good resource if you are still looking. The guys are great at helping too.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/equipment/92690-co2-regulator-parts-deal-watcher.html


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

I bought a whole set up a little while ago.. it's a cheapy, but it's working fine, and will do me untill I can source/afford a high quality set up.

Appreciate the feedback though, thanks.


----------



## exv152 (Dec 1, 2012)

Putting together your own build is definitely the best way to go for quality and cost. IME. Once you go down that route you'll never go back.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

that's the plan. Down the road. 
I didn't have 250+ bucks to throw at an industry quality reg/NV/solenoid at the time, and I needed it asap.

Now that I have a working system, I can slowly piece something better together.


----------

